# Ser/estar (a la lluna)



## Crashillo

Estaba escuchando una canción y me ha asaltado la duda, la letra dice:

"_A la lluna de Barcelona, a la lluna de Barcelona, estic a la lluna de Barcelona.._"

Mi pregunta viene de que si dicha canción es erronéa, ¿¿pues no debería de ser "_sóc a la lluna de Barcelona_"??

Me parece curioso que una canción famoseta cometa tal fallo por eso pregunto.

Saludos!

PD: La cançó és: Luna de Barcelona - Skalariak


----------



## jdotjdot89

Jajaja, no és un error tot i que en sembla un.  La frase "estar en la luna" en castellà és "estar a la lluna" en català.  No hi ha cap raó la que conec, només és així.


----------



## merquiades

Que me lo confirme algún catalanoparlante, pero creo que se puede usar tanto "ésser" como "estar" en este caso.  "Soc a la lluna (catalán)" significa que "estás en la luna (castellano)" o sea, es dónde te encuentras... estás (situado, localizado) allí en un momento determinado.  "Estic a la lluna (catalán)" significa... o que estás pasando tiempo en la luna... horas, días, semanas.. o que vives, trabajas, te quedas allí...  Lo que importa es el tiempo que pasas allí, no tanto el lugar...  Creo que hay otro hilo (reciente..) por aquí que habla de "ésser"-"estar".  Puedes hacer una búsqueda. Seguro que lo encontrarás.  Saludos

Aquí por ejemplo:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1768973&highlight=


----------



## betulina

Si hablamos de los usos generales de "ser/estar", tienes razón, merquiades, pero esto lo dejamos para los varios hilos ya existentes sobre el tema, como el que copias o este otro.

En este caso, sin embargo, hablamos específicamente sobre la frase "estar a la lluna", y como dice jdotjdot, es una frase hecha que se utiliza así, con "estar": "estar a la lluna (o a la lluna de València)". Del GDLC:



> _3 _* estar a la lluna (o a la lluna de València)* _fig_ Estar molt distret.


----------



## merquiades

. Del GDLC:[/QUOTE]
3 estar a la lluna (o a la lluna de València) fig Estar molt distret.  


Hola Betulina,
Moltes gràcies.  Sempre aprenc quelcom de nou aquí.  Jo estic a la lluna de València.


----------



## Crashillo

Mersi, ara que dius a la lluna de València tot té més sentit xDDD. És una frase feta. Encara que graciès per la matisació, no sabia pas que "estic a" tenia el mateix significat que "visc a".


----------



## Favara

I no el té. "Estar a la lluna de València" ve de quan tancaven les portes de la muralla de la ciutat a una hora determinada, i per tant qui es quedava fora no podia entrar a casa (i estava "a la lluna de València", és a dir, a València pero sota la lluna). Com que és una ubicació temporal, no és el mateix que "viure".
Evidentment, qui estava molt distret no aplegava a entrar a l'hora, d'ací l'expressió.


----------



## OrCuS

Favara said:


> I no el té. "Estar a la lluna de València" ve de quan tancaven les portes de la muralla de la ciutat a una hora determinada, i per tant qui es quedava fora no podia entrar a casa (i estava "a la lluna de València", és a dir, a València pero sota la lluna). Com que és una ubicació temporal, no és el mateix que "viure".
> Evidentment, qui estava molt distret no aplegava a entrar a l'hora, d'ací l'expressió.



No ho sabia, molt interesant.


----------

